# Mt Mitchell Assaults logistics



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

Thinking of signing up for assault on Mt Mitchell. I'm not concerned about my ability to do the ride - I've ridden many a mountain. My question is on logistics. I would be driving alone. Thinking of driving to Spartanburg on Saturday, checking into hotel, registering Sunday, driving to Marion Sunday then bus back to Spartanburg Sunday. Ride Monday. What do I do with my clothes Monday morning? Is all that driving Sunday gonna wear me out? Better suggestion??


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

http://theassaults.com/assault-on-mt-mitchell/

The info on their site outlines a few options they provide to help with these issues for riders traveling alone. The easiest option is to get a hotel near the drop-off point in Spartanburg and pay for the bus ride that takes you from the end of the ride straight back to Spartanburg. You'd obviously need to pay another day on the hotel room, but you would have a convenient spot to shower up, take a nap, or stay the night if you needed to rest before heading back home the next day. If you've done riding in the mountains before, the Assault on Mt. Mitchell won't be any more challenging than any other mountain ride, so you'd likely be good to go home after a shower and a meal.


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

Also, be sure to book a hotel room ASAP. I just booked mine today and noticed the Spartanburg Mariott (short walking distance from packet pick-up, bus drop-off, etc...) was almost booked up and had already stopped offering their usual discounts! They wanted to charge me $189 a night versus my usual rate of $93. Fortunately, the Courtyard (by Mariott) just a couple miles down the road was still offering the lower rate, so I booked it instead. Don't wait and get stuck with an absurd rate or a hotel really far away!


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks. I'll book now*



TDFbound said:


> Also, be sure to book a hotel room ASAP. I just booked mine today and noticed the Spartanburg Mariott (short walking distance from packet pick-up, bus drop-off, etc...) was almost booked up and had already stopped offering their usual discounts! They wanted to charge me $189 a night versus my usual rate of $93. Fortunately, the Courtyard (by Mariott) just a couple miles down the road was still offering the lower rate, so I booked it instead. Don't wait and get stuck with an absurd rate or a hotel really far away!


Thanks. I'll call the hotel today


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

I booked three nights at the downtown Marriott. I chose three nights-and a refundable reservation- because my plans are not nailed down yet. Thanks again for the heads up. Luckily I was able to use Marriot points too


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

Awesome, man- good luck and I hope you are able to make it!


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

Enjoy the ride.

Zman


----------

